# LASIK Surgery



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I'm looking towards getting LASIK surgery done and was wondering if anyone in this Forum had previous experience with it. Has anyone had LASIK treatment done here in Dubai ? Any insight provided will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Shuja


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I know a few people who have had the surgery, however, not in Dubai. They were pleased with results but still failed to convince me to ditch the contact lenses!!!

My advice is to locate a few companies who carry out this type of surgery and book a consultation. It will give you an opportunity to find out what it involves, the risks, cost and more importantly, whether you are a suitable candidate. If you find you are not suitable, they would be able to advise you of alternatives. 

I know contacts and glasses (especially when it's raining and they steam up!!) can be a pain but the best person to advise you on this will always be the trained professional!!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

There is Good clinics in Dubai Health Care city for Laser Eye Surgeries but are comparitively expensive.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

My wife has had a cararact since birth, she was always told it was inoperable, however it was removed last year at the Bangkok hospital, Pattya, Thailand, she is overjoyed at being able to see again, And it was not expensive, I think they do Lasik surgery every morning, its like a production run, in & out in 2? hours. The hospital is very new, latest equipment & western trained doctors. Have a look at their website & email them, they will reply with a price, Robert
Bangkok Hospital Pattaya : International Hospital in Thailand


----------



## lazybones (Feb 29, 2008)

I had surgery at the Sharif eye center in Jordan last week, so far so good, Sharif Eye Centers -- Best Technology for Better Vision very happy with the results, they have a center in Dubai. I wish I had did it years ago. Good Luck


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies and recommendations. I've done some research on couple of Eye clinics in Dubai, and will be going forward with the surgery hopefully by the end of the month. Will keep you all posted with the new set of eyes


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shuja said:


> Thank you all for your replies and recommendations. I've done some research on couple of Eye clinics in Dubai, and will be going forward with the surgery hopefully by the end of the month. Will keep you all posted with the new set of eyes


Good luck with the surgery. I would love to have 20/20 vision again but unfortunately, I am a big chicken!!!!


----------

